# Merrimack Valley Show Sept 21



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 10, 2014)

Anybody going up here? I will be going at least I think so.


----------



## splante (Sep 11, 2014)

sounds like a good day trip


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 16, 2014)

I have table paid and reserved but also got a new job that started yesterday.I don't have anything spectacular but I need to get the stuff gone so I'm willing to let it go cheaply (within reason). I may trade something for a pee break if your around since I'll be flying solo also. I hope they remember that that is the ONE weekend I need off.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice. Hopefully I'll finally meet you in person.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 16, 2014)

I hope so too Sam. I'll try to wear something identifiable, maybe my Dr. Seuss or possum lodge hat it I can find either. []


----------



## splante (Sep 17, 2014)

_ill be going up with the wife if nothing changes from now to Sunday, would be nice to put a face with some names.It is the 21st right any info on hours?_


----------



## splante (Sep 17, 2014)

just found this linkhttp://choyt48.home.comcast.net/~choyt48/mvbc.htm


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok Steve sounds good. Think I'm going up too. I'll be wearing a green and yellow John Deere hat. Haha I'll probably be one of the youngest people there besides my girlfriend and Taylor.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know if it's 50 feet or a mile to my table but the car is packed. I have know idea what door to bring the stuff in from either but I'll find it. I wish I had a cart or something though.I guess I should have asked prior.[]


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol Eric how will I know who you are? You wearing a crazy hat? I might actually wear my black Mack trucks hat. That hat is more suitable for this weather. Hahaha


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol Eric how will I know who you are? You wearing a crazy hat? I might actually wear my black Mack trucks hat. That hat is more suitable for this weather. Hahaha


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2014)

My possum lodge hat is in the car and now your switching off to a Mack hat? I might as well stay home.[][]


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 20, 2014)

Hahahaha. Depends how cool it is outside


----------



## splante (Sep 21, 2014)

Might wear my Providence Friars hat black with a big "P" or I could have wear my Indy colts hat but I would be afraid they wouldn't let me in....


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 21, 2014)

Hahahahahaha


----------

